# Kurt D688 Machinist Vise(s) - $200 (Red Bluff, CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 26, 2018)

https://redding.craigslist.org/tls/d/kurt-d688-machinist-vises/6599015893.html


----------



## Janderso (May 26, 2018)

Darn, Red Bluff is 45 minutes from my home. I could use a good milling machine vise.
No freight!!!
I am in Mexico.
I bet they are gone by the time I get home, I don’t imagine they will be available long.
I guess it’s not meant to be.
Thank you Mr. Whoopee, you and I are close, the Craigslist picks you post are great!


----------

